
U.S. Fossil Fuel Subsidies Exceed Pentagon Spending - howard941
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/fossil-fuel-subsidies-pentagon-spending-imf-report-833035/
======
mimixco
This is garbage reporting, surprising for _Rolling Stone._

The so-called "subsidies" are an attempt to put a price tag on the
externalities of carbon emissions. The story says the "subsidies" don't appear
on any budget. Well, duh, you idiot who wrote this, that's because no money
changed hands! No money = not a subsidy.

This smells like another BS story from the nuke industry. Some shill posts
this kind of crap here nearly every day.

Oil is cheap. It works. It has raised the standard of living of billions of
people. Oil improves every aspect of our life from food supply and medicine to
transportation and housing. Without fossil fuels the world would return to the
pre-industrial era. If someone personally wants to live that way, be my guest,
but stop trying to convince everyone else to.

